# OH No



## GG-1 (Jul 18, 2011)

Aloha



> The Transportation Security Agency violated federal law when installing controversial full-body scanners in U.S. airports without following proper procedures, a federal appeals court ruled today.
> 
> Read more: http://news.cnet.com/8301-31921_3-20079829-281/appeals-court-tsa-must-rethink-airport-body-scans/#ixzz1SUlrxKm4


Our government at waste


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 18, 2011)

Is that a picture of you, Eric?


----------



## GG-1 (Jul 19, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> Is that a picture of you, Eric?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not yet, I haven't lost that much weight yet, though I am trying to. :giggle: :giggle: :lol:

Aloha


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 19, 2011)

I thought they caught you with your "pants down"!



But that's right, you usually pose for mug shots, right?


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 19, 2011)

That's Alan!











I recognize him by .......

.........

Never mind!


----------

